# Preserving sand fleas.



## Big Mack02 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey does anyone here know how to preserve sand fleas for long periods of time? I've been seeing a lot lately and I want to stock up on some when pompano fishing is good.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't think you are going to be able to keep them alive for any length of time if that's what you mean.
Freeze them in zip-locks.


----------



## Big Mack02 (Jun 21, 2010)

Alright. I was just making sure because in this one show they used all of these special liquids to preserve them for long periods of time, freezing them sounds simple though.


----------



## curdogman (Oct 12, 2007)

Blanch them and then freeze them


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

If you plan on freezing them just put them in a Zip-lock while still alive Nothing else!!!!


----------



## BR (Aug 12, 2008)

blanch em for about 15 seconds (just slightly pink) and throw em in a zip-loc and freeze them. Bada-bing-bada-boom.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Do a search on this forum for sand fleas. You will find some great info from years past.


----------



## Hibauchery (Sep 30, 2009)

Why blanch em'??


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Blanching Fleas*



Hibauchery said:


> Why blanch em'??


Keeps them firm and from turning black. 

I have salted them and they lasted a long time. C2


----------

